# Acavallo Gel seat saver... confused



## Louby (13 November 2011)

Has anyone got one of these?
How do I fit the straps that come from either side to keep it secure?
They dont link together and if I do what I think should be done, I dont fancy the plastic ends potentially digging in my horses back?
Any ideas?


----------



## ester (13 November 2011)

having seen more pics answer of no use!


----------



## Dizzykizzy (13 November 2011)

Had a quick look at one on ebay but can't really see...don't the straps go under the saddle flap like the HM seat saver rather than under the saddle?


----------



## ester (13 November 2011)

the pics I saw seem to have them going under the panel at the back of the saddle, so that the 2 back parts attach.


----------



## Louby (13 November 2011)

It has a strap that goes down the gullet and then a strap from either side of the pad that goes under the panel behind the saddle flap and somehow fastens. The straps have a plastic hook on either end that will clip together but then are twisted.
It says to insert the 2 small straps under the saddle panels flush with the gullet.  Makes sense but in reality, doesnt work 
I need to take i photo of it really but its at the stables, so I will bring it home later.


----------



## Louby (13 November 2011)

ester said:



			the pics I saw seem to have them going under the panel at the back of the saddle, so that the 2 back parts attach.
		
Click to expand...

Thats what I thought but the 2 plastic bits that would attach it to each other, dont attach unless you twist them (as if one of the clips is on the wrong way round)  There are instructions, as in pictures and it looks like each strap fastens to something independantly   I tried pushing the clip under each panel, as in sort of jamming it in and it does stay but the clip could potentially dig into his back.
I give up


----------



## Hollyberry (13 November 2011)

I had the same problem and phoned the supplier.  You just tuck the two plastic ends under each saddle panel, they don't clip together as you would think.  It is obvious once you have done it but I have to say I puzzled over it for quite some time.


----------



## RobinHood (13 November 2011)

I wondered the same thing when I bought mine and there were no instructions. I've jammed the clips under each panel and they seem secure and definitely can't dig in. 

Ideally I need to swap the seat saver onto 3 different saddles each day but it's too hard to detach the clips from under the panels.


----------



## Holzdweaver (13 November 2011)

I have one of these and i find it amazing!!  

The two straps that go on the side of the saddle go under the saddle and slot underneath the padding at either side of the gap down the underside, the design of the clip is that it lays flush and doesnt cause any bumps, but is still very secure. 

I can get pictures tommorow of mine if it will help with my poor explanation  xD


----------



## Louby (13 November 2011)

Thanks for that 
I emailed Acavallo earlier and they have replied already and sent me the instructions in photo form.  Was really impressed.
I tried to attached them like it says (under the panels) and they stay put but my panels arent deep (close contact saddle) and the edge of the clip seems to be level with where his back would be.  Maybe I need to shove it in further.  
I will try again tomorrow.
Great to hear its good, look forward to trying it now 
Thanks again


----------



## Holzdweaver (14 November 2011)

I have a close contact too and i had to give it a bit of a shove lol to get it in far enough so the clips werent showing  xD

I hope you get on with it and find it as great as i have


----------



## NeverSayNever (2 August 2012)

sorry to resurrect an old thread but im having same probs!  can anyone post pics? thanks


----------



## foraday (2 August 2012)

Have no idea of how to post pics, but I have an eventing close contact saddle, and you do really just push the tabs under the panels as far are you can go, they don't come back out

Just persevere and brute force


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (2 August 2012)

Gosh! Was gonna buy one of these - glad I haven't now, can't stand anything complicated.

WHY FFS can't they make it simples????


----------



## NeverSayNever (2 August 2012)

Ahhhh!! I get it now! Actually, it IS simple, I just assumed the 2 clips clipped together but they dont.


----------



## fastfilly (20 August 2012)

I'm still confused! Bought one yesterday and have already dropped it and it's covered in dirt


----------



## Louby (20 August 2012)

Hi, I actually sent mine back   I tried to put the plastic clips under the panel, sort of back on itself to wedge it in but I nearly broke the clip off as the elastic wouldnt stretch enough.  My saddle is a Jaguar and the pannels are very wide.  I expect with a 'normal' saddle it would fit fine.


----------



## NeverSayNever (20 August 2012)

i love mine

if you imagine where you are trying to clip the bits together at the gullet - instead of clipping them together, tuck them actually into the gullet and back under the panel.


----------



## FfionWinnie (20 August 2012)

I fancied one of these but it sounds really complicated :s


----------



## PoppyAnderson (20 August 2012)

FfionWinnie said:



			I fancied one of these but it sounds really complicated :s
		
Click to expand...

It's 100% NOT complicated! It really really isn't. Problem is, I have 2 saddles and mine only 'works' on one of them, so they defo don't fit all makes.


----------



## FfionWinnie (20 August 2012)

Lol ok thanks Poppy. I am having a barnsby edgerton made for my pony and getting extra memory foam in the seat to make it comfier but if it's not enough for my poor backside I will get one of these


----------



## PoppyAnderson (20 August 2012)

It is kinda hard to describe but I'll try, given that I'm not in a position right now to get photos. So there's one long strap that fastens from the pommel to the cantle (underneath the saddle, obviously, in the gullet/channel). Then there's 2 shorter straps, which fasten underneath each panel, not to each other. They just hook under the panel. Like I said though, not every saddle can accommodate them, which I think is probably why some people have struggled with them.


----------



## SoundTrak (2 October 2012)

May I say that we've found the seat savers themselves to be brilliant...but I feel there's an issue with the clips that secure them to the saddle.  As Poppy said I think it may come down to the profile of the individual saddle.  On ours the clips are quite deeply recessed when fitted correctly and this puts a strain on them...the straps aren't overly tight but we have had several clips break - and so far they're just being repaired but don't last.


----------



## LynH (2 October 2012)

Do hairs and bits of hay etc stick to the gel put seat savers? I have a habit of dropping everything so have visions of it getting filthy and horrible to use if I drop it.


----------



## Blurr (2 October 2012)

I've just been looking at this seat savers - has anyone put one on a Kay Humphries dressage saddle?  Don't want to invest if it won't fit, thanks.


----------



## LynH (2 October 2012)

What are people's preference gel in or gel out? I would like to swap it between 2 saddles.


----------



## Sameru (2 October 2012)

I have had mine on kieffers, gfs, wintec, all sorts  if anyone still needs pics I will happily oblige


----------



## Talyn (2 October 2012)

I had issues with the straps on my seat saver - so I cut them off!! It stays in place just fine without them!!


----------



## starryeyed (2 October 2012)

LynH said:



			What are people's preference gel in or gel out? I would like to swap it between 2 saddles.
		
Click to expand...

I personally prefer gel out as it has more stickability!!


----------



## Booboos (10 July 2013)

Sorry to resurrect an old thread, but I still don't get it. I;ve got the long strap done up under the saddle, but I am still struggling with the two short straps. Which saddle panel do they go under? I tried to stick them under the into the gullet and they have no hope of staying there!

Can someone post a photo please?


----------



## ihatework (10 July 2013)

The side straps don't interlink ( I made that confusion/mistake!!)

You need to push the Left strap under/between the left panel and the tree, and do the same for the right. Push them in as far as you can get them, surprisingly they stay in well.


----------



## Booboos (10 July 2013)

I tried to link them and then read this thread!!!

So do you put the saddle on, then do the girth up, then shove the side straps under the panel? So that their ends are under the gullet opening?

Sorry to be so thick, I am just not getting it am I?

Mine came with no instructions whatsoever, just a huge pic of Charlotte endorsing the product but not actually using it!


----------



## PoppyAnderson (10 July 2013)

It depends what saddle you have. The side straps hook under on one of my saddles but not on the other. I just have to just place them under and hope that the weight of the saddle (and my big fat flabby ars#e) hold them in place!


----------



## PoppyAnderson (10 July 2013)

I can take a photo later if anyone wants to see?


----------



## Booboos (10 July 2013)

Yes please I still don't quite get it. My lad is fairly sensitive about the saddle, I can't quite see how I will get the straps in after the saddle has been done up. It's a Kieffer btw.


----------



## Sugar_and_Spice (10 July 2013)

You fasten the seat saver fully, in the way already described, before putting the saddle on the horse.


----------



## ihatework (10 July 2013)

Booboos said:



			Yes please I still don't quite get it. My lad is fairly sensitive about the saddle, I can't quite see how I will get the straps in after the saddle has been done up. It's a Kieffer btw.
		
Click to expand...

No, you need to put the seat saver on before you put saddle on the horse, because it's easier to do with the saddle upside down!


----------



## Booboos (10 July 2013)

ihatework said:



			No, you need to put the seat saver on before you put saddle on the horse, because it's easier to do with the saddle upside down!
		
Click to expand...

I'll happily admit I am an idiot if a kind person could post a photo of their saddle upside down with the bloody things on! Mine don't hook to anything!


----------



## katherine1975 (10 July 2013)

I've got one. When I first got it I didn't understand where the clips went but once you know it is so easy. I love it


----------



## starryeyed (10 July 2013)

Booboos said:



			I'll happily admit I am an idiot if a kind person could post a photo of their saddle upside down with the bloody things on! Mine don't hook to anything!
		
Click to expand...

I'll try and remember to take one tomorrow! It's really simple when you know how x


----------



## Floxie (11 July 2013)

This might be different to how others do it, but this works for me (I'd like to see other pictures too to compare!)

1) It goes under the flap, from the back towards the front






2) Under the flap view  I think you could shove it up between the pads and the seat but since mine stretches nicely to the gap where the stirrup bars sit, that's where mine go:






3) View under the skirt (oo-er)






So I just stretch the elastic under the flap, and sit the barbed tabs in the hole where the stirrup bars go. Notice the barbs on the tab are pointing up. I imagine you could shove them anywhere where pressure would hold them in place.


----------



## Booboos (11 July 2013)

Many thanks Floxie! I shall try it under the flaps today and see if it wants to go! I really like the feeling of riding in it, but it looks a bit small for my Kiefer (which is only a 17" so not that long).


----------



## Joyous70 (11 July 2013)

I really like the idea of these, where is the best place to buy one from?


----------



## starryeyed (11 July 2013)

^ Horse Health! x


----------



## FfionWinnie (11 July 2013)

Would they fit on a monoflap jumping saddle?


----------



## Perfect_Pirouette (11 July 2013)

Haha, I am so glad this thread was started as I too had no clue and must confess- have just left mine dangling


----------



## FfionWinnie (11 July 2013)

There is a pic n horse health of where the straps go...

http://www.horsehealth.co.uk/horse-equipment/gel/gel-seat-savers/gel-out-seat-saver

What do folk think gel in or out for endurance?  Thinking heat build up more than anything?


----------



## katherine1975 (11 July 2013)

Floxie - that's not how I fixed it. I put the straps under the saddle and pushed the plastic bit under the saddle panel as in the picture link from FfionWinnie
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=496367


----------



## Joyous70 (11 July 2013)

starryeyed said:



			^ Horse Health! x
		
Click to expand...

Brill thanks for that


----------



## Floxie (11 July 2013)

Oooh that makes sense! Will try that and see if it's any more secure, though I don't expect it matters if it's stuck


----------



## FfionWinnie (11 July 2013)

Can anyone answer my in or out question. Or to rephrase it do you get a sweaty butt with the gel out or is it no different to the saddle in that respect  thanks.


----------



## dotty1 (11 July 2013)

Never noticed a sweaty butt using my gel out one!!!, haven't noticed it being any warmer than a normal saddle, even in this weather.


----------



## SoundTrak (11 July 2013)

Booboos said:



			I tried to link them and then read this thread!!!

So do you put the saddle on, then do the girth up, then shove the side straps under the panel? So that their ends are under the gullet opening?

Sorry to be so thick, I am just not getting it am I?

Mine came with no instructions whatsoever, just a huge pic of Charlotte endorsing the product but not actually using it!
		
Click to expand...

Hi, just my opinion of course, but I really think it's less than helpful of the suppliers/manufacturers of these otherwise excellent products not to be absolutely clear as to how to secure the straps.  So many people seem to be uncertain about this, I remember reading that one owner actually just cut them off her brand new seat saver!  Anyway, for what it's worth, here's my own experience:
I worked the fixing method out for myself, realising that each plastic strap hook needed to be fed firmly in beneath the cushion on the respective side of the saddle so that each strap ended up stretched around the cushion nearest to it.  If this is done correctly-  and if there is enough grip - then the straps remain stretched around the cushions and the weight of the rider reinforces the grip of the strap hooks.  
However, we had numerous failures of the strap hooks...they would break half way along their length every few weeks.  After sending the seat saver back a couple of times I realised that the clips were breaking because they were slipping partially out from under the cushions and were then subjected to additional stress which in turn led to the breakages.  Although the strap hooks were repeatedly replaced under guarantee, I was certain that they were inadequately designed and pursued this, even making my own suggestions as to how they could be improved.  I felt that making them either broader, more pliable or adding extra grip contours would provide an improvement, ensuring they would be less likely to withdraw from their nook under the saddle cushions and therefore reducing the chances of their breaking.  
I also suspect that whether or not this is an issue is dependent on saddle construction and how far the clips have been pushed into the crevice under the cushion...just in is not far enough!   
Eventually Acovallo, the manufacturers, came up with a redesign and so far we have had no more issues.  I would urge anyone who is experiencing hook breakage - or simply finding fitting the straps successfully baffling- to contact Horse Health or Acavallo as this otherwise excellent product needs to be secure!


----------



## Booboos (11 July 2013)

I tried Floxie's way today and I can get the straps to stay in place if I hook them on the stirrup bar opening, however you can feel the straps when you ride which is no good.

The Horse Health photo way doesn't work at all for my saddle, there is nothing for the strap to grip to under the gullet.


----------



## ihatework (11 July 2013)

Booboos said:



			I tried Floxie's way today and I can get the straps to stay in place if I hook them on the stirrup bar opening, however you can feel the straps when you ride which is no good.

The Horse Health photo way doesn't work at all for my saddle, there is nothing for the strap to grip to under the gullet.
		
Click to expand...

Do you have a weird saddle or something?
I do it the way in the horse health photo. The strap doesn't sit in the gullet you wedge it between the panel


----------



## Booboos (11 July 2013)

It's a Kiefer dressage model (no idea which one). The seat saver flaps don't fit my saddle either as it has really tiny ones.


----------



## katherine1975 (11 July 2013)

Booboos you don't strap them to anything just push the plastic bit under the panels.


----------



## FabioandFreddy (11 July 2013)

reading this thread actually confused me more as i've just got one and was trying to figure out how to put it on....but once you actually put it on the saddle its quite obvious how the side straps slot in the panels of the saddle.

I've got the gel out one and have been hacking in it. Jumped in it for the first time today and was lovely and comfy - not over grippy but enough that the saddle didn't feel slippy like before. Think its just down to the leather being fairly new and not worn in properly but either way felt slippy before! Deffo no sweaty bum with it either!


----------



## RobinHood (12 July 2014)

Sorry to resurrect an old thread but I found the best method was to cut the wretched straps off so I just have the velcro strap along the gullet. 

I use the seat saver on multiple different saddles a day and no amount of leaping around has budged it.


----------



## FfionWinnie (12 July 2014)

Yes, agree the stupid side strap things are surplus to requirements anyway.


----------



## Hippona (12 July 2014)

How is it confusing?

You just stretch them underneath the saddle and shove them behind the panels under the gullet....they just grip in....


----------



## RobinHood (12 July 2014)

Hippona said:



			How is it confusing?

You just stretch them underneath the saddle and shove them behind the panels under the gullet....they just grip in....
		
Click to expand...

I didn't say it was confusing. I often ride 3, 4, 5 different horses a day and can't be doing with poking the plastic clips under the gullet each time.

It works perfectly with them cut off.


----------



## Marydoll (12 July 2014)

They dont clip together if you push them on each side right under the panel into the gullet they hook over and stay, ive. Never had a problem with them coming off in fact once theyre hooked on you need to stretch the elastic and wiggle them free


----------



## Hippona (12 July 2014)

RobinHood said:



			I didn't say it was confusing. I often ride 3, 4, 5 different horses a day and can't be doing with poking the plastic clips under the gullet each time.

It works perfectly with them cut off.
		
Click to expand...

I meant....surely it's not that confusing that it warrants a whole thread


----------



## Wideyes (22 October 2014)

Lot's of people are confused about this. Here's a handy video  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mJYyJdLIxv0


----------



## Wideyes (22 October 2014)

No it doesn't. It slips and slides all over the place. Why would anyone cut it up after spending a lot of money one a seat saver. It's just lazyness.


----------



## wills_91 (22 October 2014)

Glad I came across this thread, someone on our yard has one & it's been confusing the hell out the whole yard. I may now be regarded a hero


----------



## Olderrider (22 October 2014)

Oh dear! I'll admit to a little initial confusion with the plastic ends, bit it didn't take that long to work out. And I thought I was the elderly, rather dim one. Only just getting to grips with a Smart phone, unlike (probably) the majority of posters here.


----------



## catkin (22 October 2014)

Quite frankly the thought of placing anything over the panels of a saddle worries me - there is always the possibility of the horse feeling the 'seam'.


----------



## RobinHood (22 October 2014)

Wideyes said:



			No it doesn't. It slips and slides all over the place. Why would anyone cut it up after spending a lot of money one a seat saver. It's just lazyness.
		
Click to expand...

Laziness? Would you seriously faff about with those straps multiple times a day? Beyond that I'd just rather not have plastic things in an area that the horse could potentially feel. I also have 2 saddles with wide panels where the straps didn't even reach the gullet. I ride multiple horses every day and the seat saver has never moved with the straps cut off. Hours of hunting, jumping, even rodeoing across the downs hasn't budged it.


----------



## Doublethyme (23 October 2014)

My mare didn't like the plastic bits under the saddle, so I just tuck the straps under the saddle flaps.   

I agree 100% with Robinhood......no need for the straps, seat saver stays put in all activities without, even energetic young horse antics and full up rears!  So to be honest Wideyes, throwing your comment back...why would anyone bother with the straps when they aren't needed


----------



## applecart14 (23 October 2014)

Louby said:



			Has anyone got one of these?
How do I fit the straps that come from either side to keep it secure?
They dont link together and if I do what I think should be done, I dont fancy the plastic ends potentially digging in my horses back?
Any ideas?


Click to expand...

Mine didn' t link together properly as the one connector had been attached and sewn on upside down.  I rang up Horse Health and they sent me a replacement for my gel seat saver.  But in the meantime I put the width strap with the dodgy connection above the strap that runs the full length of the gullet so it kept it off the horses back.

I bought my first gel seat saver from the Horsehealth stand at Your Horse Live (Horse Health) as it was reduced to £30 due to this.  They were great about it.  Its a brilliant piece of kit, really sticks you to the saddle when you jump and the gel is the type used in wheelchair seats, and was great for absorbing concussion when I jumped due to my slipped disc.


The following year I bought another gel pad which also had a faulty connection and just cut it off and replaced it with wide elastic instead.  It works just as well.


----------



## Louby (23 October 2014)

Hi, I originally started this, seems such a long time ago now but if I remember rightly my clips seemed upside down too Applecart, this confused me and I found some instructions saying the clips were to be tucked up under the panels.  I tried and failed as my dressage saddle was close contact and the clips were stretched to capacity and wouldnt fit properly and so sat at an angle, potentially digging in my boys back.   I decided to give up and send it back, couldnt bear cutting off the straps incase it did move


----------



## PaulnasherryRocky (26 December 2014)

This thread definitely cleared up my confusion! I was another that thought one of the straps had been attached upside down! glad I googled this!


----------

